# Forum Contacts & Links Estimating & Quoting  Honest Carpenter needed (Melbourne)

## gfish

Hi all,
Almost at lock up (owner builder), need an honest Carpenter to do a small amount of work :
Straighten walls and one ceiling (plaster being laid direct to rafters);
Removing some FC weatherboards that have been installed so I can side and top flash one window. Then reinstall.
Very small bit of subfloor work;
Installing some strap bracing in a couple of places;
Installing wiring boards before plaster (two piece system);
Laying timber boards (on yellow tongue that is already there);
Some small bits and pieces. 
Advice.  
Would like someone experienced whose willing to do a bit of supervision/advise.  
Any recommendations would be appreciated. 
Thanks kindly.

----------


## ChocDog

what area of melb you in?

----------


## plum

I know quite a few, but alas none are honest.

----------


## Bros

> I know quite a few, but alas none are honest.

  Gee that's a great endorsement of the local wood butchers.

----------

